# Shark fishing in Panama City. Need suggestions & ?'s answered



## HillbillySims (Apr 26, 2009)

I really need your help to improve my chances of landing my 1st shark from the beach & some other questions.

I appreciate your help!

1. I will be going to Panama City in end of June & staying on the FAR FAR west end right where the condos & hotels stop. The beach is fairly shallow, is this going to be a problem with catching sharks? (very few people around our area even during the day)

2. Legally, is it against the law in Panama City to fish for sharks from the beach?.... Obviously I wouldnt be doing this during the day while people were swimming. Just very very early in morning & very late at night.

3. Would it be against the law to put a chum bag out at night while I am fishing? I didnt know if that would help draw them to the area where I am or not.

4. I have the proper gear... so any tips you can give me would be appreciated!

Thank you.


----------



## Coffeeguy (May 27, 2006)

I'd recommend doing your own research just to make sure; go to www.myfwc.com for a list of regulations. Obviously PCB might have additional ordinances regarding shark fishing. Fishing from the beach, (if you're not a FL resident) you WILL need a fishing license...piers and boats usually have their own, which covers you in those cases.

Shallow beaches probably won't be much of a problem; I've seen 6-8 foot hammerheads in less than ten feet of water on each of my trips to the area. Tight lines!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I don't think there's any law against it and there should be plenty of them around.


----------



## HillbillySims (Apr 26, 2009)

I've went & read the regulations & couldnt find anything about it... But I found some comments here & there by people saying "don't tell game wardens / cops you are shark fishing or they may hassle you etc etc"

But I was thinking... IF I knew the actual law ahead of time, I could fend off some of those problems if they arise.

I always buy a 7 day license when I come in. And only fish from the beach (not piers)


----------



## Coffeeguy (May 27, 2006)

*Sharking*

Yeah, I know what you mean by getting hassled...I don't "intentionally" fish for sharks, of course...  but there's quite a variance in laws from place to place. Obviously, it tends to get frowned on because of the feeling that tourists will get scared away. I've caught some small sharks (2 foot range) pier fishing, and invariably someone asks, wide-eyed, "There are SHARKS this close to the beach?!?" Umm, yeah, it's the ocean...LOL. 
Same goes for chumming; some places (piers) prohibit it, but on the same piers you have folks cleaning their catch on the spot. The main thing is probably just to be discreet about it. The sharks won't care either way...and the area you're staying, you probably won't have any trouble since it's off the beaten path. I'm heading down that way in about 3 weeks; keep us posted on how it turns out for you!


----------



## baysentp (Mar 10, 2009)

hey coffee guy... buzz down to the dan russell and hurry the conct guys along i want it done and fishable buy the time i make my trip... last of june:beer:


----------



## Coffeeguy (May 27, 2006)

*Dan Russell*

Yeah, I know what you mean. Seen it in other states too...Politics and fishing shouldn't mix. (It IS a FISHING pier, right?) I'm waiting on the Navarre Beach pier to be rebuilt. I'm really thinking about investing in a yak just to be able to cruise out and fish around some of the deeper pilings of what's left of it. Who knows...


----------

